# another great nutritional data link



## pincrusher (Mar 25, 2005)

here is a link to yet another great nutritional data website. they even have fast foods listed so we all can really see what we are eating all the time.  
http://nutritiondata.com/


----------



## DragonRider (Mar 25, 2005)

Great tool.


----------



## tee (Mar 25, 2005)

Cool, it even has the ultimate mass builder....Big Macs


----------



## Blackbird (Mar 25, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Great tool.


Don't call the Crusher a Tool.


----------

